# Age to get 'real" poodle cut



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

What do you mean by real poodle cut? Puppy cut is a poodle cut? Lol

Mine is 10 months, he is going through coat change so I just keep him in a utility cut aka short all over. once coat change is over, I would like to try to have him in a German cut.


----------



## grjoga (Aug 1, 2013)

I guess I don't really know what to call the cut he has had. They just trimmed around his face a little and trimmed his nails. I want him to look like a poodle instead of a little fluff ball. I want more hair off of his body and his face more pronounced like a poodle. Sorry I know it sounds silly! First poodle I've had. Is it too early too cut him short all over?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes and no it depends on how used to grooming your puppy is. I am a self taught home groomer, and the puppies I have brought home get bathed regularly and have them get used having their faces trimmed, feet and tail by practicing every few days then I trim them every other week. I usually wait a few weeks until they have acclimated to my home and give them an all over clip, mind you my youngest puppy was 17 1/2 weeks old. My first three puppies were not used to grooming at all, but my latest was a show prospect.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It's never too soon, but with a young puppy it can be better to do it in stages, so no one session takes too long while they are getting used to it. The usual first "baby" cut is nose, toes and tail root. After that there are all sorts of possibilities, although soft puppy coat is not suitable for some styles. Talk to your groomer, ideally with some photos to show how you would like him to look, and they will be able to advise you. There is a a weird theory still floating around sometimes that cutting puppy hair ruins adult coat - not true, so don't be misled by that!


----------



## grjoga (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks so much! That does sound more reasonable because he is not use to having his face messed with, although he did do great with his first grooming. I think perhaps I might should have a few more puppy cuts before the full poodle cut. Perhaps in the spring would be better. Your advice is very much appreciated!


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

You can put him in any trim at any age you want. The only steadfast rule about poodle trims is that it fits your lifestyle. Look at all the pics on the forum, you'll see poodles in everything from full blown show trims to total shave downs. 

I do my own grooming and I always went with the flow when it came to trims. I prefer a longer cut, but if the poodle was spending a lot of time in the fields or woods, or if I was just too busy at the time, I had no problem doing a complete body shave down. The great thing and sometimes not so great thing about poodle hair is that grows back.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

grjoga said:


> I guess I don't really know what to call the cut he has had. They just trimmed around his face a little and trimmed his nails. I want him to look like a poodle instead of a little fluff ball. I want more hair off of his body and his face more pronounced like a poodle. Sorry I know it sounds silly! First poodle I've had. Is it too early too cut him short all over?


At 4 months, mine is a bit wiggly still for a full groom. You can build up over time. I groom mine on my own since we have a groomer in my town. It's def a learning experience. get yourself a copy of shirlee kalstone book. International guide to poodle grooming I think it's called, a wealth of info if u plan to home groom your puppy. I do have to say if u plan to groom face, start with a 10 blade and work your way till you pup can tolerate a closer shave.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Unlike many of the members here, I’m not a fan of long, soft puppy coat, so I had both my dogs cut short on the body early on, but both of them had been bathed and trimmed several times by their breeders, so they were used to it. Right now I have Jazz in a Miami (short body coat, topknot, bracelets, long ears, tail pouf) and Blue in a semi-Miami (without bracelets because he pees on them). I had Blue in a HCC (historically correct Continental clip) for about a month a couple of years ago, but it was more trouble than I wanted, so that went away. I’ve also had both of them in what I think of as their hound cut, just clipped short from head to tail, during the summer or if I can’t keep them combed out at least three times a week. You can pick and choose any cut you like—common wisdom here is that it’s just hair, it’ll grow back.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was a huge fan of the Miami on my puppy. She was about 6 months. So very poodley.










Puffs on ankles, head, fluffy ears, short everywhere else. Easy to groom, easy to care for. I love this trim.

Right now, because I haven't come to my senses yet, like JudyD,
Noelle is in a Historically Correct Continental.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Again, I always just go with the flow when it comes to my poodles trim. I have kept them in full blown show trims, shaved them, left them longer, it all just depended on my mood, poodle activity and what I had time for.

Sometimes it was all a matter of the poodle coat. 2 standards ago, my precious Monet, one of the best dogs I ever had, had a wonderful steel wool type coat that never matted no matter how long it was between brushings. It would web, but never mat. Him I never worried about time and such, I could always keep him in a longer trim. Even his change of coat was not a big thing.

Now my late Chewie was a different story. He had a cotton coat that would mat if you looked at it wrong. With him I left him longer if I had time, did a body shave down if I didn't. It looks like Roland is going to have a cotton coat, I've felt too many puppy coat not to know the difference. For now, I'm going to enjoy the puppy look. Once the dreaded change of coat comes, off comes the hair, lol. 

Either way, it's still the same dog shaved or long and that's what matters most in the long run. 

My late Chewie, both short and long.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's never too soon to have a poodle groomed! Just make sure you find a groomer who knows how to do a poodle in more than just a 'pet clip' if you want it done right! If you are going to try it on your own, watch lots of UTube videos and get the Shirlee Kalstone book 'Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference' It is an older book but is considered the 'bible' of poodle grooming by many! 
I am a 'hairy poodle' person and do both...I take Molly to the groomer and then I do the upkeep of bathing clipping feet & face, shaving anything that needs shaving, inbetween her grooming appts! 
Hope you find a good poodle groomer..........my advice is to call a local poodle club and ask for a recommendation!


----------

